# Maxandrelax's White Cruze with Thule Aeroblade and bike racks



## Maxandrelax (Mar 6, 2013)

Yo yo! 

In an earlier thread I was threatening to use an older Yakima rack, but opted for a new rack with new car. Here are the results for those who are interested in the Thule Aeroblade system. I have mounted two Thule Echelon bike racks. In the past I have liked the sporty look of a fairing, but as of now it isn't an option to attach to the Aeroblades. Thule likes to say that the racks are so quiet you don't need a fairing. They are super quiet. Don't notice it at all (I don't have a sunroof) If someone has a hack that would attach to the tray on the top of the aero bars, I would love to know about it. 

Max


----------



## NuJerz2001 (Jan 27, 2012)

Ready to roll!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice, but in terms of the fairing, that quote from Thule makes no sense since the fairing serves an aerodynamic purpose to help prevent drag, not to quiet the noise. The only downside to the aeroblades is that only a very small amount of carriers actually attach to them.


----------



## Maxandrelax (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah, I am still interested in a way to get the fairing on it. I see what you are saying about drag. 

From rack outfitters:
10) *Q: Will Thule fairings fit the AeroBlade?*
A: No. The fairing exists primarily to help quiet down noisy load bars. The AeroBlade design is so quiet that wind tunnel testing showed a fairing actually made it louder.
Thule AeroBlade Frequently Asked Questions


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Maxandrelax said:


> Yeah, I am still interested in a way to get the fairing on it. I see what you are saying about drag.
> 
> From rack outfitters:
> 10) *Q: Will Thule fairings fit the AeroBlade?*
> ...


Although the fairing can serve as a means to quiet the amount of noise, its primary purpose is to reduce the amount of drag that a given carrier/luggage has on your car.


----------

